# SE II Prestressed Concrete



## ARLORD (Sep 6, 2008)

For those of you who have taken the SE II exam, have you ever had a prestressed concrete question on the exam. I had a prestressed class in college but I have never come across it at work. I am not planning to study it for the SE II exam. I just wanted to see what others thought on the possibilities of it comming up on the SE II. However, I did have a couple of prestressed questions on the SE I exam. What do you think.


----------



## buening (Sep 6, 2008)

I will be taking the SE I and II for the first time this October, but I've heard it is common to have a steel beam and a prestressed beam structure on the SE II exam. They mix it up every year so you may or may not get a prestressed question, but if you don't study prestressed and you get one on this exam be prepared to take it again next time! From what I hear you have to be nearly perfect on the SE II exam, not knowing one out of four problems won't likely get a passing grade.


----------



## ARLORD (Sep 6, 2008)

I just want to clarify my initial question, if it matters, I was only referring to the building questions on the SE II exam. I do not plan to answer the bridge questions.

buening thanks for your input.


----------



## kevo_55 (Sep 8, 2008)

ARLORD,

While I can't specifically say that it "will be" or "will not be" on the exam, it is one option for the concrete portion of the SEII (buildings) exam.

I would be safe and prepare for it.


----------



## bcy (May 28, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> ARLORD,
> While I can't specifically say that it "will be" or "will not be" on the exam, it is one option for the concrete portion of the SEII (buildings) exam.
> 
> I would be safe and prepare for it.


A new guy here, just found this great site a little while ago. With no background (academically and practically) in prestressed concrete, I found myself so weak in this part when preparing for SE-I last year, and now I don't remember anything of this portion from the SE-I preparation. I wonder any updates, from the past April 09 and December 08 exams, whether we need to prepare it for the SE-II (buildings) exam. Thanks.


----------



## ARLORD (May 28, 2009)

bcy said:


> A new guy here, just found this great site a little while ago. With no background (academically and practically) in prestressed concrete, I found myself so weak in this part when preparing for SE-I last year, and now I don't remember anything of this portion from the SE-I preparation. I wonder any updates, from the past April 09 and December 08 exams, whether we need to prepare it for the SE-II (buildings) exam. Thanks.



You really have to prepare for every and anything. However some things should be lower on the priority list than others. For me I put Pre-stressed very low on the list.


----------



## Casey (May 28, 2009)

I gambled and barely studied prestressed concrete... I probably put in no more than 4 hours and of those 4 hours at least 2 I was fighting to stay awake...

I won my gamble though as there was no prestress design questions on the buildings portion.


----------



## McEngr (May 29, 2009)

Casey said:


> I gambled and barely studied prestressed concrete... I probably put in no more than 4 hours and of those 4 hours at least 2 I was fighting to stay awake...
> I won my gamble though as there was no prestress design questions on the buildings portion.


I've only done prestressed concrete for AASHTO in my professional practice. However, I believe that there are so many different ways to address prestress loss between ACI 318 and AASHTO 2008 that it would confuse and not truly show a full understanding of ones competency. Does anyone else agree?


----------

